# Any Phoenix, Arizona Support Groups



## Penny4UrThought (May 4, 2013)

Hello Everyone,
Just started on the site, but was wondering if there are any support groups for social anxiety in Phoenix, AZ. Or if anyone on this site is a member to a group in Arizona?

Thanks in advance. 

Mike


----------



## ANXPhoenix (Mar 17, 2013)

Isn't Phoenix where the social anxiety institute is?

http://www.socialanxietyinstitute.org/

I've never been, but everything I've seen makes it sounds like one of the best programs.

I'm sure it probably cost money but you might be able to find some free programs related to it. A couple of us here are doing a little online group therapy based on the audio tapes of the social anxiety institute's therapy program. Those cost about $300 though if you get it from the main website, so that's a bit of a commitment as well.

I can't help much with pure support groups or anything, but I'm sure there's probably a meetup group for social anxiety in Phoenix or there might be a group for Arizona/Phoenix people here.


----------



## Dragonfly64 (Apr 8, 2015)

In looking at the Internet it looks like the Social Anxiety Institute moved to San Diego. Is there still a group in the Phoenix area? I so need to get my 19-year-old son involved in a group setting ASAP. Anyone know of any groups in Phoenix area?


----------

